# The Correspondence of Paul and Seneca



## JM (Feb 13, 2008)

Can Jerome be trusted? Did Paul and Seneca carrying on a correspondence?


----------



## py3ak (Feb 13, 2008)

See Lightfoot's tremendous essay on this subject in his commentary on Philippians.


----------

